# New FactorDirect.ca open in Ottawa



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

Just to let you know that the new FactoryDirect.ca store opened in Ottawa on St. Laurent and Donald. I noticed it while biking in the area.

factorydirect.ca Canada's Computer Liquidator is your computer peripherals retail and wholesale computer liquidation source. 9 Stores in Ontario, Canada.http://www.factorydirect.ca/static/index.htm

It seems to be some sort of discount electronics store. I've never shopped there, even online. One of my PC friends mentioned they would be opening a store here.


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

Factory Direct used to be a good shop, but they recently started carrying really junkie, refurbished personal electronic equipment, moving away from value-priced computer components.


----------



## TrevX (May 10, 2005)

Stay away. I bought a couple of refurbed Logitech USB headsets and both of them were broken. Calls and emails to the company about setting up an RMA went unanswered.

Trev


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

Yeah, I'll have to check it out and see what it's like. My PC friends seem to have a bit more cheaper tastes than I do, and I saw a sign about "Final Sales" or something to that effect, so I do have some reservations. But it is a brick and motar store so it shouldn't be hard to contact them, you just go to the store.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

Kosh said:


> Yeah, I'll have to check it out and see what it's like. My PC friends seem to have a bit more cheaper tastes than I do, and I saw a sign about "Final Sales" or something to that effect, so I do have some reservations. But it is a brick and motar store so it shouldn't be hard to contact them, you just go to the store.


stores like that are good for buying very cheap recordable media and for almost throw away items like usb hubs
usually things like hubs are so cheap you can afford to buy 2 and keep one for spare


----------



## legendz (Aug 11, 2007)

Ya, factorydirect.ca used to be a really good store..but times have changed and its all about Canada Computer Parts, PC Components, Desktop Computers, Laptops, Notebooks at TigerDirect.ca now


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

Yeah, I've shopped a few times at TigerDirect.ca. Haven't had any problems. Bought a conference phone from there at work. TigerDirect.ca has a lot good things.


----------



## hUssain (Aug 10, 2007)

The selections is rather old... but good if you want to build cheap stuff.

I don't know how long a computer store like that can survive, it offers really cheap and possibly hard to find parts for older computers. But local shops in Ottawa and the region have been struggling a lot.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

they have a Seagate / Barracuda 7200.10 / 500GB / 7200 rpm / 16MB cache / Serial ATA-300 / OEM / Hard Drive (internal and no cables or screws) on sale for $130 CDN

Seagate Barracuda 7200.10 500GB 7200 16MB Serial ATA-300 OEM Hard Drive ST3500630AS in Canada at TigerDirect.ca


----------



## hUssain (Aug 10, 2007)

MACSPECTRUM said:


> they have a Seagate / Barracuda 7200.10 / 500GB / 7200 rpm / 16MB cache / Serial ATA-300 / OEM / Hard Drive (internal and no cables or screws) on sale for $130 CDN
> 
> Seagate Barracuda 7200.10 500GB 7200 16MB Serial ATA-300 OEM Hard Drive ST3500630AS in Canada at TigerDirect.ca



I got mine for $120


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

hUssain said:


> I got mine for $120


why not share with the group as to where you got it?


----------



## hUssain (Aug 10, 2007)

A local shop. They give me a discount (because I ask), here it was 5 bucks, not big, but still good


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

hUssain said:


> A local shop. They give me a discount (because I ask), here it was 5 bucks, not big, but still good


Yeah, that's another store that my PC friend mentions. Quite popular.


----------

